# HR20-700: 0x022D Issues



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR20-700: 0x022D
Staggered release began 5/7/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127977

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130136

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I knew my HR20 had rebooted - I had the "no audio" problem that I first saw when 22b was downloaded. Fixed it by hitting replay a number of times.

I didn't realize there was new software until I saw this thread. I was "upgraded" at 3am.

Obviously the "no audio" problem still exists for me!


----------



## krusty (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw my HR21 had rebooted overnight and verified 0x022d in the menu. I sure hope it gets rid of the "looking for signal" problem. The guide does seem to be a bit peppier now.

When I turned on my home theater in the living room my HR20 was in a coma again so I had to RBR it, again. It still had 0x022b but it shortly began downloading 0x022d. In this case I hope it cures it's issue with locking up when I turn my receiver on. I think it has something to do with HDMI.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

cover said:


> I'm hoping they have fixed the problem with 771 error continuing after rain fade. This is a serious reliability problem.
> 
> For those who aren't familiar with the issue, one or both of the tuners never recovers after losing signal. The affected tuner(s) show 0 signal strength until the box is restarted. It seems to happen when a tuner is tuned to 103c when the rain fade occurs.
> 
> It would be nice if the release notes were more detailed.


I have been having this issue, but not necessarily after rain fade. As of last night and continuing this morning, my receiver does not see anything after a reboot. It is completely blank tuned to satellite or OTA channels. I do not know if I got the 022D update last night. I never had this problem before the 022b update. A system test says that there is no LNB input (or output, I can't remember which). Anyway, it isn't seeing the signal from the LNB. I know the LNB is fine because my other 3 receivers work. I suppose if my HR 20 can't see the LNB I can't get the update. Anyone have any comments on that..


----------



## nmarrion (Aug 19, 2006)

Got 0x22d last night. 

Suddenly my OTA tuners started to work for the first time since 015xx last summer! They could have burst into life with 0x22b as I had not checked.

I know I should post this in another thread but 0x22b locked up my DVR while I was away on vacation and I missed a whole week of recordings. Had to unplug to reset it.


----------



## Greyduck (Oct 31, 2006)

When 0x022D was a CE offering, I downloaded it and found that the formatting function had changed. My HDTV settings are (and have been for many months): Native "OFF" and Resolution at "1080i" only. With 0x022D the resolution would change automatically to 480p for local HD channels and back to 1080i for HD nationals. For SD channels it switched to 1080i. I reverted to whatever the NR was at the time. I'm seeing the same thing with 0x022D NR. Is this a bug or an intended change in function?

Has anyone else experienced this?

This issue was peculiar to the DVR and corrected by leaving the DVR unplugged for over an hour. It didn't necessarily have to be unplugged that long to effect the fix, but Stuart Sweet — thank you very much — recommended at least 15 minutes.


----------



## LAMark (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got the 0x022D update yesterday on my HR20-700 and since then I've had a serious problem. I've been scheduling recordings of the NBA playoff games and twice now the HR20 has "forgotten" my requests. The first time I thought I had made a mistake, but I carefully entered today's (Thursday's) games and an hour later they were gone from the "To Do" list, with no record of them in "History". Hmmm. I've entered them a third time, and they've stayed in To Do for a few hours, but now I'll be checking regularly.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

On 0x22D here.

Having issues with "Lost" tonight on Nashville ABC MPEG4 HD local (WKRN channel 2). The recording is basically black and unwatchable if I start from the beginning up to about 7 minutes, then it starts to play but trick play isn't working right. I finally exited the recording and manually tuned to the channel, off the previously active channel, at about 13 minutes into the recording. I cannot effectively rewind the recording from that point, though it is playing just fine currently. After "Lost" is over, I will experiment some more to see if the recording is recoverable.


----------



## Lone Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Another blank recording... Lost on KABC 7 HD Los Angeles

Thanks for releasing a NR that has the known blank recording bug. Can I have a $1.99 so I can buy it off itunes?

I can't seem to escape the constant problems. Each week the CE releases get worse. Everyone is on some high and mighty horse and claims to be an expert of this or that, while the quality of the software degrades each and every week in CE. I'm not allowed to go to DirecTV to report my problems. I rollback to the NR and they're pumping out software that's not ready for primetime. The mods don't listen to the CE problems, at least I don't believe they do, cuz nothing improves. 

This is starting to remind me of DirecTV four or five years ago, when they were run by Rupert Murdoch and they didn't care one bit about the customer. It was all about the image of the company to its stockholders and how they compared to the competition. Well DISH is beyond dreadful, so it's not hard to stay one step ahead of them. 

My point to this rant, and I hope a mod reads this... And I'm sure I'll get flamed by many for saying this... But PLEASE slow down with all the new features and get the basic simple ones working. It does us no good to implement media center type features if recordings don't record and/or remotes don't respond and/or units lock up. There seems to be a "let's take of that problem later" attitude. And I'm really disappointed in the software and its general progression.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

This didn't take long, got 0x022d NR at 3AM, first blank recording at 10PM. ... 60 minutes of gray screen that I can FFX4 .

Show was last night's Law & Order, at 10PM on KNBC MPEG-4 in NY. CSI:NY recorded just fine at the same time on KCBS MPEG-4.

Did menu:Reset. Recording still on List and still blank. Deleted recording, disk space increased from 23% to 26%, so there was data there, just not watchable.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, to say this is discouraging is so much an understatement. MediaShare went from BETA to almost sub-Alpha. Previous NR HR20-700 0x1EA it was working reasonable in that Music, Pics, Video (MPEG2) per this How-To would work on WMP11. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114861

The software release notes for improvements show a ton of work on MediaShare:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126768
Did they actually test ? Where/How can you get details on these features...assuming they work ?
I'm reading the CE Forum but no real details on the MediaShare "fixes" for the firmware releases. 

My Problems..........new to 0x22....or lets say worked in 0x1EA.
1) PIC thumbnails fill extremely slowly to screen. Paging thru thumbnails gives "unable to access media" error frequently.....like disconnect to PC.
2) For PICs going into folders to the bottom level of the tree shows "no files found" and the pics show in folder on HR20 above that bottom folder....even though pics are in one folder down/deeper.
3) Now.....no video except very small MPEG2 Transport stream file.....154MB. Large 6GB MP2 TS in .mpg extension starts then stops after 30 seconds. Used to play MPEG1 with .mpg extension...does not now.
4) Music plays but only tried few MP3s.

Very discouraging DirecTV....MediaShare *was* one of the big reasons I use/moved the HR20 as my media hub.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

The *same *thing happened to me on Lost this week. Off of the ABC in Phoenix - not OTA.

This is the first time I've had an issue like this. I am still on 0x22b here. Must have been something from ABC national or DirecTV.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

TedBarrett said:


> The *same *thing happened to me on Lost this week. Off of the ABC in Phoenix - not OTA.
> 
> This is the first time I've had an issue like this. I am still on 0x22b here. Must have been something from ABC national or DirecTV.


Wasn't a national issue. Mine recorded off local HDs (non OTA).


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Oddly 22B worked like a charm. 22D hit Wednesday and now nothing I have in my TO DO will play back - all I get is blank or the delete bug. Reception on ABC Thursday night made Lost almost unwatchable. So can I go back to 22B?

I cannot record, cannot tune in to half my locals without waiting a very long time, changing channels, looking at the guide, and worse, the List takes forever. Tried to record Survior tonight - got a blank even with manual record rather than doing it auto. 

They call this progress? What will fix this?


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

I've had 22d since 5/7, but today when I got home from work, the "death star" lights were turned on. I didn't reset it, so it must have reset itself. Any place I can see a log of what happened? I looked in the test menu but didn't see an uptime or any indication of what might have happened.

I did use DVR remote record this afternoon from work.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

My HR20 unit spontaneously rebooted itself about 30 minutes ago at exactly the same time as my HR21. What's going on here?


----------



## boatbumm (Aug 10, 2005)

0x022d downloaded at 3:30am and when I tried to watch an OTA channel, it displayed message 750 - service not activated.

All channels off the birds were fine. Checked signal strength on the OTA setup, and all were OK on both tuners.

A call to tech support, and a RBR later, and still no joy.  

The 'fix' was to go through Initial Setup for the OTA channels -- now all is well again.  

I'm posting this here in case anyone else has a similar OTA problem with this release.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

boatbumm said:


> 0x022d downloaded at 3:30am and when I tried to watch an OTA channel, it displayed message 750 - service not activated.
> 
> All channels off the birds were fine. Checked signal strength on the OTA setup, and all were OK on both tuners.
> 
> ...


22D DL'ed at the same time here with the same issue and resolution.
k


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Saw what I thought was the typical 771 message last night. Couldn't get it to go away by changing channels and then back, so I started poking around a bit. Several channels wouldn't come in so I checked signal strength. 0 on all even transponders. Checked my HR21-100 and it was fine, so I re-ran sat/ant setup on the HR20-700. Failed on all sats. Restarted unit and it came up OK. Good signals all around.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I hadn't tried to run any Mpeg through mt HR20 until today. I can access everything just fine, but no audio. Strangely enough none of my music files play now either after 022D. I guess I'll have to go back and double check everything, audio used to work well.


----------



## azbob (Aug 28, 2007)

odd thing on 8-1 (ota pbs)... video of one program, sound of another, may be local station issue, will monitor,, all else so far ok. QB.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

DVR Rebooted on it's own again today at 6:29pm PDT. Right in the middle of recording a cubs game... exactly the same thing it did yesterday. No errors...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Had a blank recording on Bones and House last night... The real kicker... Bones supposedly recorded for 18 mins, and then stopped, and then recorded the rest of the program as a second entry in the play list. No recordings could be played back./..


----------



## AtlPaul (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got the update and now I get intermittent stuttering on playback. I'm going to do a complete wipe-clean reset and see if that fixes it.


----------



## JohnMav (Aug 24, 2006)

Had an interesting issue yesterday evening. Switched to watch the A's-Indians on 727-1 and had a "pay-per-view" blue box on the bottom right of the screen asking me if I wanted to pay for "Hitch" - I couldn't get it to go away. The game was showing behind the box.


----------



## tivoreno (Jul 26, 2006)

Got 22D yesterday morning at about 1:30. Last night AI didn't record OTA: Cancelled: unexpected error (19).


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

ansky said:


> Hold down the INFO button on the remote for a few seconds. You'll see the software version and date towards the bottom of the screen that comes up.


Thanks you kindly. Very simple and both my receivers (HR20-700 and HR21-700) have the new update.

My problem is that my HR20-700 cannot bring in Food Network HD. All I ever get on that channel is the 771. It's just fine on my HR21-700. I'm not getting a 771 on any channel other than 231HD and I could reset till the cows come home and it wouldn't be there. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1600085&posted=1#post1600085

This bug still not killed.


----------



## Shawnh (Jul 21, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody else has any audio problems when switching between Hd and Sd stations. I have a Marantz SR7200 receiver hooked up via optical cable and ever since 0x022B downloaded, my receiver wont lock on to the audio when switching to an SD station from an HD station. The audio comes back if I change back to the HD station but the only way to get it back on SD is to cycle the receiver from digital to analog and back. The audio does come on for a fraction of a second and then goes silent when I switch stations. This only happens when I go from HD to SD stations. Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is very annoying. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Yet another greyscreen recording last night. This makes 5, I believe, across both 0x22b and 0x22d. 

It always seems to be a LIL HD station, and it always seems to be recordings that start at 10pm. Very weird. And very annoying, since last night's was a season finale of a show that the network doesn't stream or otherwise make available online.

I really shouldn't have to go looking for show downloads because a DVR that's been out almost 2 years can't record shows properly.

Rather than pushing forward with media sharing features, could the developers please focus on the greyscreen bug? This is core DVR functionality, and absolutely must be top priority until it's fixed. I notice the bug's still in the latest CE, and that's not very promising.


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

I have had pixelizing breakups and audio stuttering on HD channels for the last 3 nights which is so bad I've had to watch the NBA games on TNT on the SD channel which doesn't have the problem! Last night everything was fine until the DVR started recording Boston Legal on ABCHD and the stuttering started up on TNTHD. The recording of Boston Legal is unwatchable! I checked other HD channels and the breakups and stuttering were there as well. The strange part is that I didn't get 0x022d until Tuesday morning and this started happening on Monday night!

My HR20-700 has been working flawlessly until recently and this is totally unacceptable!!


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

One of my HR20's suddenly has a problem playing back all recordings. If I select either start over or resume on a recording I see the playback line but the times on it start with something like 25,4 rather than 0, then the screen clears and the box hangs. Recordings that previously worked also do it. Recordings before and after 0x22d both do it.

DirecTV has instructed me to do the "DELETEARCHIVE" steps and if that doesn't work to do a full reset (the one which wipes the box content). I suspect the DELETEARCHIVE problem will have no impact since this some like a playback issue rather than a guide issue. Assuming that doesn't work, ny other suggestions before I wipe it?

steve


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Got 0x022d the other day. Last night I had the Red Wings/Stars game recording and I caught up to the live feed. Shortly after that I got the "Yes, delete now / No, delete later" like after the recording was done. It wasn't set to stop recording for another hour and a half. 

I haven't had major problems with my this unit since I got it (knock on wood), so I hope this isn't the start of things to come.


----------



## JoeHorn (Feb 19, 2008)

labatt79 said:


> Got 0x022d the other day. Last night I had the Red Wings/Stars game recording and I caught up to the live feed. Shortly after that I got the "Yes, delete now / No, delete later" like after the recording was done. It wasn't set to stop recording for another hour and a half.


I had the same situation happen last Sunday while recording a basketball game. I caught up to the live feed and got the "delete now?" popup.


----------



## Derwood (Dec 19, 2006)

Reverted my 700 from "a different version" to 022D and it has been pretty stable except this morning I had a black screen on all channels. Menus all worked just no video. RBR fixed.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I just discovered a 'weird' bug with this new update...

I get my local channels OTA from Columbia, SC, for some reason since the update (which I got two nights ago) NBC channel 10-1 doesn't show up anymore. Instead, it is designated as 10-3 now. It still works, but it's weird seeing it in the guide as 10-3 but switch to 10-1 when I hit the 'info' button.

Kinda of strange...


----------



## sspencer43 (Mar 7, 2007)

I too have seen some weird things from the last 2 updates. I first got updated back on 4/29 with 22b and that is when I first noticed a bunch of my recordings would just say delete or not to delete. The one thing I did notice was I could not browse the guide or do anything. I had to rewset it via the red button.

Then I just noticed this evening that I got updated to 22d on 5/13. This morniing, I had to reset it via the red button because we could not get it to do anything. Then around lunch time, it rebooted on it's own. Very strange.


----------



## sp008lm (May 16, 2008)

I, too, am a victim of gray-screen recordings.

After it happens, running a satellite test shows 95% for both tuners on the 'signal meter', but running a system test shows :
'tuner 1 ok, 0% acquired.
'tuner 2 ok, 83% acquired.

It's most likely the '0% acquired' on tuner 1 that causes the blank recordings.
All my cable connections are secure. Pristine skies (no trees, no weather problems).

I've tried swapping the inputs to the tuners to see if the problem follows one particular coax, but don't have any dependable results from that little experiment yet.
The problem goes away all by itself after awhile.

HR21-700 using HDMI to a Sony 46" LCD.
software 0X22D


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

alot of sound studdering


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

One of my receivers recorded 1 glorious hour of black screen instead of "Lost" last night. Recording was set with a season pass and should have recorded from WFAA (Dallas) over the satellite (not local). FF/REW/30 second skip all work.

My kids aren't happy.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Shawnh said:


> I was wondering if anybody else has any audio problems when switching between Hd and Sd stations. I have a Marantz SR7200 receiver hooked up via optical cable and ever since 0x022B downloaded, my receiver wont lock on to the audio when switching to an SD station from an HD station. The audio comes back if I change back to the HD station but the only way to get it back on SD is to cycle the receiver from digital to analog and back. The audio does come on for a fraction of a second and then goes silent when I switch stations. This only happens when I go from HD to SD stations. Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is very annoying. Thanks in advance.


I have the Marantz SR8200 and have had the same issue in the past. Make sure you have the SR8200 set to Auto for sound mode. I found that if I forced it to DD5.1, a lot of SD sources would drop out and then it would not pick back up when returning to an HD source. Auto will change back and forth between Stereo and DD5.1, depending on what is being broadcast.


----------



## kayur (Sep 27, 2007)

Same blank recording problem with my recording of Lost in Dallas on WFAA. I restarted the receiver and had (2) recordings of Lost in my Playlist. Both were one hour of blank recordings.


----------



## GregNico (May 13, 2008)

ansky said:


> Several people have mentioned having problems playing music files with Mediashare. I have never used Mediashare so I'm wondering, are the music files being stored on the DVR or on your computer? I can't figure out why one would want to play music files through the DVR. I have an audio cable that directly links my laptop and stereo receiver so I can play music files through my stereo that way. I don't really get why anyone is using the DVR for playing music.


When doing slideshows of photos from any computer in the house and then being able to pick your music from any other computer for background music is more than Great. Technology thru media share without leaving the chair and using the original remote. I give a bonus point for that.
Not worrying about whose computer the media is on . Give me a break --- big time advantage
Try it your like it. Categories galore artists albums genre folders many ways to chose from.


----------



## Larigot (Sep 15, 2007)

Came home today to a partialy unresponsive box. I could see the Guide but tune to only a limited number of channels -- got either a black screen or a "channel not available" message. Did a RBR that made no difference. Unplugged the box and after restarting there are still channels that I am suppose to get that don't show up. Funny thing is as I scroll through the Guide, channels that weren't shown one time around, show the second time. I checked signal strength and there are an awful lot of zeros on tuner 1. Have had NO problems until 22b -- 22d came down Tuesday...


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

I've never had a black recording, since upgrading to the HR20-700s in January 2007, until this release- Lost. 

Audio stuttering is a new addition too.

Thanks DTV!!!


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Blank recording on Ch607 at 8PM tonight.

I usually only get blanks on locals. This is the first time on a non-local channel.

Also reported on blank survey site.


----------



## Shawnh (Jul 21, 2007)

Wisegoat said:


> I have the Marantz SR8200 and have had the same issue in the past. Make sure you have the SR8200 set to Auto for sound mode. I found that if I forced it to DD5.1, a lot of SD sources would drop out and then it would not pick back up when returning to an HD source. Auto will change back and forth between Stereo and DD5.1, depending on what is being broadcast.


Thanks for the reply but I have always kept it on auto, this just started happening after the last update. I found out today that when I'm playing networked music it also drops out between songs and I have to cycle the receiver between analog and digital to get it back. I have had zero problems with my DVR until the 0x022B software. Should I try the new CE version to see if it is any better? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Blank recording of Grey's Anatomy WFAA 8, from sat on 1 HR20, the other HR20 recorded it fine.
Note: Blank recording was NOT series link and was set 15mins prior to start. The successful recording was a series link.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Was watching a previously recorded movie, and had sat tuned to Lakers/Jazz on 206. Exited the movie to check the score, and a commercial was on. Moved back at 2x, until just before the time out. The picture froze at that point, with no sound. Tried moving forward again a couple of 30-second skips, sound returned but picture was still frozen. Returned to watching the movie, then back out to the game. Picture and audio were back to normal. Not a bid deal, really, but I hadn't experienced anything like that on any previous release.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

No blank recordings since 022d DL a week ago. Had several for the first time in a year with 022b and hopefully that has been fixed. Had my first spontaneous re-boot this morning. I was watching recording of The Office from last Thur. Put it on Pause for 10 minutes and when I came back HR20 was in the middle of the re-boot process? 

HR20-700 to Sony SXRD 60" via HDMI thru Denon 4306. No eSata, no networking, no SWM, no media share. 0x022D from 5/7/08.


----------



## carguy (May 17, 2008)

I experienced almost every problem identified here, as well as recorded programs being wiped out, twice, slow response, random boots, etc.

I complained to tech support twice, no action the first time, but on Thursday, the csr directed me to put a "deletearchive" command in through the select programs menu. After that, the HR20-700 seems to be working OK. She also said that an additional software correction was to be downloaded. Has anyone else heard anything about a further update to 22D? 

This process has been very frustrating this week. to lose my full recorded list was a huge aggravation in the week of many final episodes. To lose my long term saved list was also a big disappointment. I also wish DTV would spend more effort to get the basics correct before they muck up the works with frills.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wilhite and others who lost LOST 
The other day I hooked my wireless laptop to my 52" Sony LCD TV in my den then went to ABC.com and was shocked to find out I could watch some of my ABC shows (including full episodes of LOST) in High Definition. Looked pretty good. If you still missed that episode and have access to the internet give it a try. I don't know when they started making shows available in HD on the internet. Guess I need to do more web surfing ....


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't seem to be having any sound breakups, now,(past couple of nights)
i guess it fixed it self......


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Did you or do you have video ?
> 
> My MP3s run fine.....my photos are slow and there is issues in bottom of pic folder tree. Video however is fairly hosed from previous NR that worked....pre-x022B.


My Videos don't run now - everthing else is fine.


----------



## imamba (May 18, 2008)

HR20-100 does not consistently respond to remote after x22d download. Remote is fine since another R15 box responds without any problems. Talked to D* first time was told this was a unique problem and I would hear back within 48 hours. After no call back I called them and was told this was a known issue and there would be a new firmware upgrade - but it would be a minimum of 14 days. Asked about a "rollback" to the previous firmware and was told this could not be done. Controls on receiver work fine but ever try to scroll through 300 channels? Takes about 20 minutes using the receiver buttons. 

Am I one of a select few with a remote problem from 22D? Searching the archives didn't show too many others with the same problem.


----------



## hekhl00 (Feb 1, 2008)

Very odd behavior with the latest release. No issues at all until now, ever. The Office had a duration of "Omni" and recorded nothing, same thing with "Lost". When I hit play, both ask me immediately if i want to delete. Saturday Night Live and other Series Links didn't record at all over the weekend, not even a blank recording. Remote was unresponsive tonight, but a reboot fixed that. Everything was fine before this latest release. Now I just noticed that The Office SL while at one time at the top of the prioritizer is now at the bottom and the history of the missed recordings all indicate "partial". 

I'm sorry, but DirecTV, haven't you figured out by now that you aren't a software company? Go groveling back to Tivo and take a one time charge on this box.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

My HR20-700 has been rebooting itself. I haven't caught it in the act or lost any recordings. In most cases it happenes about once every three days. It did reboot twice between Friday night and Sunday afternoon.


----------



## tomkat1127 (Apr 10, 2008)

hartwise said:


> I have had pixelizing breakups and audio stuttering on HD channels for the last 3 nights which is so bad I've had to watch the NBA games on TNT on the SD channel which doesn't have the problem! Last night everything was fine until the DVR started recording Boston Legal on ABCHD and the stuttering started up on TNTHD. The recording of Boston Legal is unwatchable! I checked other HD channels and the breakups and stuttering were there as well. The strange part is that I didn't get 0x022d until Tuesday morning and this started happening on Monday night!
> 
> My HR20-700 has been working flawlessly until recently and this is totally unacceptable!!


I second the pixilation issues. Tried to watch Pirates of Caribbean : At Worlds End on StarZHD on Saturaday. It was wachable but very very annoying. A quick check revelaed I had got 0x022D at 3am on 5/13/08. Which explained why Lost was also glitching on Thursaday night. My orignal thought was that I was having a temperature issue as the box was at 124-126*F, I didn't even notice the update. I rigged a temporoary 12V pc fan and now temps stay below the 120's.

Any way to revert back to 0x022B? I had no problems back then. When is a fix coming if no way to revert? Should I try a RBR or hard power reboot or force a new download during normal hours?

Warming up around here. Guess it's time to go buy the fans for my cabinet now. As most I do not have the time for BS like this.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

Had the 771 after rain fade issue on tuner 1 happen last week. Reset fixes as always...


----------



## The Big Bad (Aug 23, 2006)

LI-SVT said:


> My HR20-700 has been rebooting itself. I haven't caught it in the act or lost any recordings. In most cases it happenes about once every three days. It did reboot twice between Friday night and Sunday afternoon.


I also noticed a reboot issue with one of my HR20-700 units. It happened twice that I noticed in a span of about eight hours yesterday. Couldn't really say what is the frequency as I generally watch only about four hours a day. To be honest, I don't know whether this is related to the new release or whether it's a hardware issue, but I believe it to be a new issue subsequent to the new release.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

It FROZE up last night while watching a LIVE shw on SHOWHD. The REMOTE could not power/reset it. Pressed the POWER Button on the HR20-700 which actually responded. Check it this morning and it was operational again -- never had to do a RESET.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My HR20-700 rebooted on its own while watching HGTV this afternoon. When it came back, I discovered that a PPV movie I had recorded but not watched was gone. It wasn't supposed to disappear for another week or so. I've had more trouble with this release than I've had since I got it. This is getting old fast. I've had major pixelation issues, sound problems and now the reboot... Sigh!


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

it was working flawlessly......until i was trying to move the electric plug. the hdmi accidentally slipped out....and now i have since been without. i dont know what happened?? i put it back in...turned the receiver off....unplugged the receiver..changed the hdmi wire.. nothing seems to work.... i am now without...just have the ota now.....can anyone help?? the receiver is on....but there seems to be no communication with my tv... i changed the hdmi with my dvd & it all works......but none between the tv and the receiver
help!!!!


----------



## bsand2007 (May 30, 2007)

I have noticed in the last week or so that one of my 2 HR20-700 DVRs running on 0x022d is not showing any guide data. All channels, all times of day show as "To be Announced". It may be pure coincidence that this showed up after getting the NR of 0x022d applied...don't know.

This DVR is hooked up via an SWM-8, networked with a WGA600n, and connected to a phone line.

I have another HR20-700 and an HR21-700 that are not experiencing this issue. I have tried doing a menu reset and a RBR, neither alleviated the issue. I haven't tried to unplug the receiver yet, but can try that if anyone thinks that might help.

Anyone else ever seen anything like this?
Thanks


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

bsand2007 said:


> I have noticed in the last week or so that one of my 2 HR20-700 DVRs running on 0x022d is not showing any guide data. All channels, all times of day show as "To be Announced".
> 
> Anyone else ever seen anything like this?


This exact thing happened to my HR10 (Tivo) about 2 weeks ago. Menu reset fixed it.


----------



## smboyer (Sep 5, 2007)

Cocoatreat said:


> it was working flawlessly......until i was trying to move the electric plug. the hdmi accidentally slipped out....and now i have since been without. i dont know what happened?? i put it back in...turned the receiver off....unplugged the receiver..changed the hdmi wire.. nothing seems to work.... i am now without...just have the ota now.....can anyone help?? the receiver is on....but there seems to be no communication with my tv... i changed the hdmi with my dvd & it all works......but none between the tv and the receiver
> help!!!!


Same thing happened to me. Component works but on my projector its not the same I've tried everything Considering a replacement box unless find a solution on this forum


----------



## mcl (Aug 17, 2006)

Yet another LIL 10pm greyscreen recording.


I've tried DELETEARCHIVE several times.

I've tried redoing the satellite setup, as suggested here as well.


Nothing helps. I wish they'd roll back to the release before 0x22b, when they introduced this brokenness.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

One of my HR20's is rebooting daily. Also, I don't seen HDN in the guide anymore. Did we lose that station?


----------



## tomkat1127 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cocoatreat said:


> it was working flawlessly......until i was trying to move the electric plug. the hdmi accidentally slipped out....and now i have since been without. i dont know what happened?? i put it back in...turned the receiver off....unplugged the receiver..changed the hdmi wire.. nothing seems to work.... i am now without...just have the ota now.....can anyone help?? the receiver is on....but there seems to be no communication with my tv... i changed the hdmi with my dvd & it all works......but none between the tv and the receiver
> help!!!!


Hate to say it but .... Looks like it fired the HDMI port. See if you can get a replacement box. Until then switch to some other type of output and I bet it works.
It is easy to do, it happened to me and I didn't even unplug the HDMI with it on. I tried to connect RCA and HDMI on my first HR20-700 and must have confused the box so bad HDMI wouldn't work or it burned the HDMI port out. It was at this time I decided that it was worth adding the protection plan.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Can't we get this thing STABLIZED ??? Once again, after a couple of weeks of running failrly well with 0x22D, wtahcing a recorded Desparate Housewives and the damn thing was so lethargic - couldn't 30SecSkip with any reasonable responsiveness. The recorded lost audio halfway thru it. Did a RESET, and it had the same issues in DIFFERENT SPOTS of the recording... Come ON ... can't we get a NR of something that makes this settle down! :-(


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

After working well for a couple of weeks, one of my HR20s didn't record the season finale of ER, and the other one didn't record the season finale of CSI. Both history messages were "canceled due to an unexpected error."

What is that supposed to mean? Let's get these problems fixed, please!!!


----------



## Larigot (Sep 15, 2007)

dsm said:


> One of my HR20's is rebooting daily. Also, I don't seen HDN in the guide anymore. Did we lose that station?


Mine is too. New software downloaded late on Tuesday, May 13, and by Friday the daily reboots had started. A call to technical support resulted in rerunning the satellite setup. The CSR suggested a reformat if the problem appeared again. The reformat did not help. The odd thing is that after it reboots itself, many channels are missing. I can do the rerun satellite setup thing and get the missing channels back. This really sucks. Is it coinsidence that this started after a software update?


----------



## scs_dtv (Jan 1, 2007)

cody21 said:


> Can't we get this thing STABLIZED ??? Once again, after a couple of weeks of running failrly well with 0x22D, wtahcing a recorded Desparate Housewives and the damn thing was so lethargic - couldn't 30SecSkip with any reasonable responsiveness. The recorded lost audio halfway thru it. Did a RESET, and it had the same issues in DIFFERENT SPOTS of the recording... Come ON ... can't we get a NR of something that makes this settle down! :-(


I have the same issues, it seems to stutter every time it is a show and we are watching a recorded show. And when 2 shows are being recorded it is impossible to watch any recording because of the audio and video stutter.

Directv this is a critical problem that needs to be resolved quickly...


----------



## Derwood (Dec 19, 2006)

My 700, after giving up on the current CE cycle last week, locks up every time I try to come out of standby. It seems to be OK if I just leave it "on" but this is a secondary unit and is used a majority of the time by my 3 year old boy and my "scientist" wife so control over not going to standby is nigh impossible.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

My wife is ready to flip out over the blank recordings! It seemed to start happening after NR 0x22d. I am no software programmer but come on D* you guys have got to get your S**t together. I had 2 season finale with blank recordings last week was CSI Miami and tonight Shark my wife went nuts over this. :eek2: It has gotten so bad that I have started setting up shows on my Tivo in the bedroom to record. Thank god that I have a slave line from that bedroom to the living room so I can still view my Tivo recording. The fact that I have to do that is absolutly ridiculous.


----------



## ferule (Feb 12, 2008)

HDMI cable
1080i setting, all others disabled
Network enabled

Random blank recordings ever since the update. Most were OTA recordings, Last one was Bones which was OTA. When it happens no errors are reported, perfect recording of a black screen for the entire time.

I did confirm that the local affiliate was not to blame, and that the show did indeed air correctly.


----------



## mystro (Oct 17, 2007)

Both of my 20-700's no longer support Dolby right after the 22d update. I'm perplexed as to why? The BR 20-700 unit will shut down audio on all non-HD channels if dolby is turned ON, the LR 20-700 won't broadcast the second part of the dolby audio track. I've had to turn DD off on both units which really hurts my listen pleasure on the LR surround system. 

I've checked and changed HDMI cables.

Rebooted many times

Info: Units are connected to external western dig HDD's so I'm even starting to suspect these..should I reformat/erase my hardrives (which I'd hate to do) and
do another setup install?

any ideas/suggs will help..thx


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in the NYC area so last night's Mets game was blacked out on ESPN. So just for the fun of it I tuned to ESPN to see if Gamesearch would work. After about 30 seconds it never found the game on SNY and gave me a "Channel Not Purchased" message on ESPN. This is on my HR20-700 receiver. I don't really care about the Gamesearch feature personally, but just thought I would report the bug.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Add me to the list with an unhappy wife. Two blank recordings in a row on a Denise Austin show on ESPN classic. Shows a recording but as soon as she hits play, it asks do you want to delete it? No problems until this latest NR download. Still having the lip sync problem on TBS (haven't figured out if that is just a TBS problem or a software problem?)


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

To summarize my earlier posts, after 0x22d:

- On one HR20 I ended up having to delete most of the recordings. What I found was that anything which was "resume"-able prior to the update would hang the box when I tried to play it. That is something that was partially watched prior to the update would cause the box to hang and I'd have to RBR.

- My other HR20 is rebooting nightly and frequently drops the HDN channel from the guide. I have no idea if there are other channels I'm missing too.

DELETEARCHIVE did not help with either box.

The CSR I just got off the phone was clueless to say the least. The pile of misinformation he just gave me was overwhelming . Somewhere in their training material it says that when you first "plug in and turn on" the DVR it downloads/updates the guide and it only stays up to date if the unit is on. I'm sure this is correct, but he mistakenly thought that you had to keep it "on" and that if I turned it off, then when it turned it on it would get the guide update immediately. It was painful trying to describe the difference to this bonehead. After that I gave up and just listened to him dig a deeper hole.

-steve


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

22D is a mess. Wife verrrrrry unhappy with POS. 6 more months and my 2 years are up. Pixillation on all HD local shows. Switched from HDMI to composite and still have the pixillation and audio dropouts. unit freezes up daily and have to RBR. I beginning to think that they are over compressing the HD Locals and that is part of the instability. This is a regression to about a year ago.


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

Add me to the list of people unhappy with the latest update.

Up until now, I had OCCASIONAL audio sync issues that never lasted more than a few hours. And I mean, just MAYBE a channel every month or so would have the issue.

Since this last update, it seems like my locals are taking turns having audio sync issues for days at a time.

Last week, CBS was near unwatchable with audio sync issues. Then it moved to Fox for a couple days. Now its WCIU having them. And its is the worst case of audio sync I have ever seen/heard. It is literally off by more 3 seconds right now!

I know its not my receiver, because I have optical going out to the receiver and HDMI going out to the TV. Both have the issue. I have tried rebooting multiple times, nothing works.

Guess it will fix itself in a day or so and then it will be another channel with the horrible audio sync issue. Just seems to be SD locals for me though, oddly enough.

While CBS was having the issue, I could watch HD CBS and it would be fine.

*edit* Now that I am flipping through the channels, almost all of my locals have some degree of audio sync problems. All other channels are fine.


----------



## Big0ne (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm having to reboot my machine on a daily basis. The picture will sometimes freeze while the audio keeps up with the current program. Usually the machine fails to respond to commands from the remote. Occasionally I'll get a response but it will be several minutes after actually hitting the remote. I'm not sure if this is a software issue or hardware issue but it's making both myself and the wife unhappy. 

Oh, it also missed a recording last Friday as well.


----------



## stecoff (Sep 16, 2007)

I have two of the 700-20 with the Ox22d updates. I have had both receivers freeze while watching live tv, and on local channels I've had a lot of pixelation and missed recordings. I did not have these issues prior to 22d. Directv needs to remedy this problem.


----------



## wezar (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 3 Hr-20 700s and all 3 have been locking up and needing a red button reset. I actually had the tech online before I came to this the site last night checking on issues. I have not used forced downloads for so long I had forgot how to do it.... I forced a download on one dvr but have not used it enough to know if it helped or not. I don t see why it should.

Anyway the tech during the trouble shooting thought my local channel lnb is defective and causing the problem. So I have a service call scheduled. This was after I had explained that the problems all started with the 22D download. 

I think its a waste of a service call too.


----------



## Larigot (Sep 15, 2007)

Have discovered more about the daily reboot of my receiver since the 22d download...

I use a powerline ethernet adapter (Linksys PLE200) to connect the HR20 to a DSL modem and have used is successfully for VOD for several months. It was plugged into the same outlet as the HR20 and removing it last night caused this morning's reboot not to happen. I can only assume there is some incompatability between the 22d software and adapter since as I said, all was working fine previous to 5/13.

Anyone using a similar device successfully? Is there something I can/should setup differently?


----------



## Shades94 (Jan 13, 2008)

I was just watching a recorded program and when the program came to the end I got a blue screen and the receiver rebooted itself. Everything appears okay after the reboot. Not sure what happened here??


----------



## gcdt (Feb 5, 2008)

I rec'd a replacement receiver Friday after my h20-100 died. I can't say it was the NR, but the h20 had been on good behavior since I got it in March (that's right--60 days to die!) It went insane last week--shutting itself off constantly and not being able to reboot. It just kept trying and trying.

Anywho...got the new one, an HR21 this time and it updated to the NR as soon as I hooked it up. I've had at least 6 "keep or delete" error recordings in the past 4 days. Haven't seen that one in a very long time....and even then only 2 or 3 when I first got an HR20 last year. 

That seems to be my only issue at this point, but it's a doozy!

PS...I am the po'd wife, but I'll vent my own spleen! I do however, have to answer to some po'd small children who are wondering what the [email protected]@ happened to Scooby Doo!


----------



## ldspears (Oct 10, 2007)

Add me to the list of people with the blank recordings with this new software update 0x022d. I have an HR20-700 and HR20-100 and both are now getting blank recordings since the update to 0x022d. Let me tell you this sucks big time. I have had my DVR's for over a year and never had much of an issue with either one until is disaster of an update to 0x022d. 

Surely DirecTV is aware of this major problem.:hurah:


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

My HR20-700 has no ethernet connection. It rebooted right in front of my eyes yesterday. I was FF through a crash clean up at the Indy 500 and BANG, reboot. After that it worked fine.

My optical audio is next to usless with this software. My AVR is almost always auto selecting the analogue connection. If it does choose the optical I get no sound. When I connect the HR10 to the AVR at the same connection PCM and DD work fine.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I just had my first random reboot in 18 months of use on my HR20-700. I was watching a recording at the time of the reboot.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

While watching, picture went blank. Sound is present. No picture, even when selecting guide or menu. Could select different channels, but no picture. Put DVR in Standby and went to bed. Turned on in morning and picture was still blank. Did RBR, everything came back okay. DVR recorded Nightline while in Standby and recording is good. TV is connected through Component video.

Since 0x22D, I've had 2 blank recordings, one random reset and now one blank video output. Had no problems with 0x1ea and 0x22b, one hang with 0x1fe. 0x22D is definately a set back for me.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Another nice one this evening.
Recored a prog earlier today. It was listed but would not play. The usual "Do you want to delete" came up instantly.
Soft reboot. Hung on boot up.
Hard reboot, the recording is gone as is a recording from Monday.
This is not getting any better. Some heads need to roll at DirecTV.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Greyduck said:


> ...I downloaded it and found that the formatting function had changed. My HDTV settings are (and have been for many months): Native "OFF" and Resolution at "1080i" only. With 0x022D the resolution would change automatically to 480p for local HD channels and back to 1080i for HD nationals. For SD channels it switched to 1080i. I reverted to whatever the NR was at the time. I'm seeing the same thing with 0x022D NR. Is this a bug or an intended change in function?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> ....


I noticed that the info screen _reported _that I was in native mode, yet when I went to fix it, it was indeed NOT in native mode. I toggled to native and back, and the info screen then reported it not in native. 

I also got my very first spontaneous reboot just after this up rev :icon_lame :box: 

Mine was in pause, and doing no recordings, meaning it can't have been very busy at all (I assume that one frame of video is repeated from the ram buffer on the HDD rather than from the HDD media platters themselves, so the HDD was definitely not doing much).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I just had mine reboot itself too while watching a recorded show.


----------



## Bugg77 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rough weekend for my HR20. The first ever (AFIK) spontaneous reboot on Friday night, followed by the 771 message during the Wings/Pen game on Saturday night. I was recording on OTA 36-1 (Austin's KXAN HD). When I went to watch the game in the morning, 36-1 was showing content, but had the 771 message box as well. A system restart cleared that up, but the recording stopped around the 15 minute mark of the 1st period. The funny thing was that if I was FFWD'ing, it seemed to continue past the 15 minute mark, but as soon as I hit play after that point, it took me right to keep/delete.

Oh well, at least I know the Wings won!


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting, I got the 022d on 5/7/08, and I would get the screen saver about once a day (sometimes it would be every other day). Pressing the "Exit" (or "Select") button on the remote would bring the picture & sound back, immediately.

Today I got a blank screen ("No Signal") while watching & recording a show (HR20-700). When I pressed the "Exit" button, as usual, the HR20 shut off. I pressed the "On" button and it went through the complete reboot sequence. Fortunately the recording picked up again (with the previous segment saved). My H20, in another room, continued to play the (same) channel, so it wasn't the feed that went bad.

This is the first instance of this kind (the reboot) that I have ever had (with any of the updates) since I got my HR20 last fall.


----------



## nd06irish (Dec 9, 2006)

I will link to a thread that has many self-reboots from this weekend.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129819


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

A different issue here, and the first I've had with this release. Five minutes into 'Amazing Sports Stories (Fox Sports Net) I get the 'delete/keep' message. Nothing I do will allow me to continue the episode, the only option is to delete.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The “Super Crop” bug is back (or maybe it just never went away).

I have an HR20-700 connected via direct HDMI to a Panasonic TH50PZ77U Plasma. The HR20’s composite output is also connected to a 19” CRT SDTV in another room. 

I was watching “Dexter”, recorded from Showtime on Demand. It’s SDTV but in letterboxed 16:9, so I use the HR20’s 1080i/crop so it fills my HDTV screen. I had watched several episodes with no problem, but I started watching another one and noticed that is was zooming the image more than needed (i.e. the super crop bug that has been around before). I check the composite SDTV and it was doing the same thing.

I tried various resolution and format settings on the HR20, and that did make a difference. Any scan rate and crop resulted in “super crop”. I also tried changing channels between various HDTV and SDTV broadcasts, but anytime it was in crop mode on an SDTV broadcast, it was in “super crop”. 

By accident, I found that using the trick play functions would actually cause the screen format to change. Although the format was still set to 1080i/crop, random combinations of skip back, skip forward, FF an REW would cause the HR20 to change its output between horizontally stretched, properly cropped and “super crop”. The format would occasionally change on its own when the broadcast material changed from a very bright image to a very dark image. Also, causing any OSD by pressing info, guide, or menu would also cause the format to shift. 

I never could find any specific combinations of things that would correct the display, and because abrupt changes in the brightness of content would cause a shift, I gave up. I did a MENU -> RESET and it is working properly.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I see people talking about a random screen saver bug. I assume that's what I also have. I'm watching live tv tonight and every two minutes or so the screen saver pops up.

My other problem, which seems to have started today, is having the channel change itself to channel 1101. This has now happened 4 or 5 times. VERY irritating when watching live tv to have the screen saver every few minutes and the channel changing to 1101 every few minutes. I don't see any other reports of this one.

I haven't had any reboots and no blank recordings. All problems (so far) are while watching live tv.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

*Please note, this is now an issues only thread. All non-issue posts will be deleted. Please take discussion to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130136 . Thank you.*


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

My optical audio is so choppy I can't use it. I tried changing to PCM but it was just as bad. The analogue audio is fine, so I am using that temporarily.

Last night I changed from HDMI to component. I will try the optical audio again an see if it is working.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Never had a "instant delete" recording until this build. Last night, 5 in a row. I restarted and did test recordings, which were OK.

So I guess a restart fixes this? at least temporarily?


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

The screen saver popped up again tonight, around 8:45 PM PDT, while watching & Recording a show. As before, hitting the ""Exit" button on the remote immediately brought the picture & sound back to normal. I haven't had any problems since my last post on 6/1/08, until now.

For Reference: I'm using the HDMI output to my LG 32LC2D display, with the Dolby Digital Audio selected. The "Format" on the HR20-700 front panel is set to 1080i, but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

LI-SVT said:


> My optical audio is so choppy I can't use it. I tried changing to PCM but it was just as bad. The analogue audio is fine, so I am using that temporarily.
> 
> Last night I changed from HDMI to component. I will try the optical audio again an see if it is working.


Optical audio is still choppy with HR20 connected to TV with component cables. I tried it while watching the hockey game. Analogue audio is still ok.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

There are still black lines between a 4:3 picture and the gray curtains.


----------



## mikaru (Nov 13, 2007)

Greyduck said:


> When 0x022D was a CE offering, I downloaded it and found that the formatting function had changed. My HDTV settings are (and have been for many months): Native "OFF" and Resolution at "1080i" only. With 0x022D the resolution would change automatically to 480p for local HD channels and back to 1080i for HD nationals. For SD channels it switched to 1080i. I reverted to whatever the NR was at the time. I'm seeing the same thing with 0x022D NR. Is this a bug or an intended change in function?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> This issue was peculiar to the DVR and corrected by leaving the DVR unplugged for over an hour. It didn't necessarily have to be unplugged that long to effect the fix, but Stuart Sweet - thank you very much - recommended at least 15 minutes.


I am having this exact same issue. It is only on my Hd locals. The HD nationals behave as they did before the update. Right now i cannot watch my HD locals in any other setting than 480p. I have tried a reset and left it unplugged for an hour and it returns everytime. Is unplugging the unit the only available fix right now?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

My HR20-700 stops responding to the IR remote. When this happens the blue LED in the power button does not flash in response to a remote key press.

To restore operation I either have to switch to RF then back to IR, reboot, sometimes hitting a front panel button followed by a remote button will wake it back up. 

And no, it is not the batteries in the remote.


----------



## mikaru (Nov 13, 2007)

mikaru said:


> I am having this exact same issue. It is only on my Hd locals. The HD nationals behave as they did before the update. Right now i cannot watch my HD locals in any other setting than 480p. I have tried a reset and left it unplugged for an hour and it returns everytime. Is unplugging the unit the only available fix right now?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


I was able to fix this by running the satellite setup again. Now all my HD locals and nationals display correctly. Hopefully this will work anyone else having this problem.

Mike


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Another Screen Saver pop-up @ 11:58PM, 6/5/08 (~27 hours after the last one).

RE Video format: I wound up using the "Format" button on the front panel of my HR2-700 to force the resolution to 1080i. It seems to stick, for all channels (the "Format" button on my remote doesn't seem to do what it's should do).


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a couple of issues to report with this release that appear to be related to using Remote Scheduling. The original threads I created are here and here.

- After using Remote Scheduling from the DirecTV web site I have noticed that some of the items in my prioritizer list are getting moved around. For example this morning I found Stargate Atlantis, which generally sits around position 10 or 12 had gotten moved up to position 4 in the list. I did not do this, and since I live alone no one else would have moved the items around in the list.

- I have also noticed that after using Remote Scheduling from the DirecTV web site that some items in the Prioritizer list are getting duplicated. This morning the number one item, which is a manual recording for "Countdown" on MSNBC was duplicated. You can see a picture here.

Two fix these two problems I have put the items back where they should be in the list, and also manually delete the duplicate issues then do a menu reset of the unit to rebuild the schedule list.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Auto record items are not populating the TODO list until about 36 hours prior to broadcast. 

I thought I read in the 022b release notes that auto records are now supposed to populate the TODO list as soon as possible.


----------



## LoTekJunky (Apr 8, 2007)

Another random reboot this morning. I thought for sure that I was getting a new software update cuz I was up until 2am, then when I woke up at 8am, the "death star" blue lights had turned back on (I keep them off... does anyone like that glowing eye starring at them?)

I thought the random reboots were related to the online DVR scheduler. Every day I used the online scheduler, the receiver would reboot.... so I stopped using it. Last night was the first random reboot where I had not used the online scheduler.

I want my build from February back. Nothing but problems since then.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

LoTekJunky said:


> Another random reboot this morning. I thought for sure that I was getting a new software update cuz I was up until 2am, then when I woke up at 8am, the "death star" blue lights had turned back on (I keep them off... does anyone like that glowing eye starring at them?)
> 
> I thought the random reboots were related to the online DVR scheduler. Every day I used the online scheduler, the receiver would reboot.... so I stopped using it. Last night was the first random reboot where I had not used the online scheduler.
> 
> I want my build from February back. Nothing but problems since then.


I had similar experiences with random reboots and DVR Remote Scheduling but Saturday night while watching previously recorded movie I had a Reboot and did not remote schedule that day.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Since my last post, I've had 3 more "Screen Saver" pop-ups: 6/7/08 @ 1;19PM, 6/9/08 @ 2:40AM, and 6/11/08 @ 7:04PM. So they appear to be occurring at about, roughly, 48 hour intervals (at least the last 3).

Fortunately I haven't had any more random reboots (other than the one that happened on 6/1/08).


----------



## Charles Munroe (Sep 20, 2007)

I now have the blank recording bug.
Three shows missed so far.

My Hr20-700 was 100% before this update !!!!


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Charles Munroe said:


> I now have the blank recording bug.
> Three shows missed so far.
> 
> My Hr20-700 was 100% before this update !!!!


 Same here I've NEVER had any problems until this update. Blank recordings (2 so far) and it's rebooted twice on it's own.

Directv..... PLEASE give us back what we had before. I've had one HR20-700 for almost a year with no problems at all until now and another one I've had for 6 months with no problems until this down grade... oh I mean update!


----------

